# lock miter bits



## grimreeper (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello all. I am looking at getting a set of theses bits to do some miter cuts when i am making some hope chest and other boxes. If any one has used them and have some thoughts on these please let me know.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Colin

I have , here's a video that will help..

MLCS Lock Mitre Router Bits

=====



grimreeper said:


> Hello all. I am looking at getting a set of theses bits to do some miter cuts when i am making some hope chest and other boxes. If any one has used them and have some thoughts on these please let me know.


----------



## grimreeper (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks i watched the video. I am looking for people that have used this bit to give me there opinions.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

grimreeper said:


> thanks i watched the video. I am looking for people that have used this bit to give me there opinions.


Hi Colin - IMHO the lock mitre makes a nice joint but isn't the easiest to set up. Tearout has been my biggest problem with it. I've had the best luck with it when making the mitres along the edge grain. It also one of those bits where the stock must be near perfect, straight, flat and all pieces equal thickness.


----------



## grimreeper (Nov 6, 2009)

ok thanks.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Using your feather boards also will help with using these bits. They will help from having the material deviate from the bit. I like using the 22.5 deg lock miter on angled face frames for cabinets


----------



## grimreeper (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks I will have to get some feathe boards


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

grimreeper said:


> thanks I will have to get some feathe boards


The lock mitre is one of my favourite joints, and once the set-up procedure "clicks", it becomes very easy. It's important that once the test cut is spot on for a particular thickness of wood, that you keep a sample which will make future set-up for that thickness a very quick job. There are at least three sizes of cotters available here covering: 12-16mm, 14-19mm and 19-28mm


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The LM bits are definitely one of those bits that the end result is proportional to the effort put into the setup of the bit and its relationship to the wood being used. Having a setup block whether mfg. or shop made is easily worth the money or effort to have onhand. Tearout is controllable via a backerboard. I've had reasonable luck by taking several passes with the wood. 

gotta say that I orginally had a B&D 3/4 bit (1/2" to 3/4" stock) that gave me fits trying to set up. Ended up that the bit itself was just a hair undersized leaving behind a lip. Went with a 1/2" to 1 1/4" bit and had no problems making nice clean joints. My original bit was probably just a mfg. fluke.. but something to consider.. Ya get what ya pay for...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Watch the MLCS video on the LM bit. Also, they sell setup blocks for these bits. They tend to save you a lot of time of doing any guess work with test pieces. Some one did post a second method of setting these up without the setup blocks but am unable to find at the moment. They have become one of my fav. joints as well. As the old cliche goes, "patience, is the key".


----------



## grimreeper (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks every one. I just made an order to mlcs for two of there bigger ones. I also orderd there set up blocks. I cant wait to get them. I also saw some edge banding sets. that i also added to the shopping cart.


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

Be aware that the setup blocks are only useful if your stock is *exactly* the same thickness as the setup block.


----------



## grimreeper (Nov 6, 2009)

ok, i use a lot of fough stock so i will plane it to match the blocks.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

After all these years of routing, I just got my first LM bit delivered today. Woodcraft has a sale for $28. Haven't used it yet.
Buy Lock Miter Bit, 1/2" Shank at Woodcraft.com


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I thickness plane all my stock to the same thickness. Cut all my stock square on the RAS and use feather boards and sacrificial boards to eliminate tear out. The more effort I put into the setup, the better the outcome. I route long lengths of timber, the cut to length, rather than fiddle with many short pieces. Planning is essential as is dust extraction for this joint.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Mike Wingate said:


> I thickness plane all my stock to the same thickness. Cut all my stock square on the RAS and use feather boards and sacrificial boards to eliminate tear out. The more effort I put into the setup, the better the outcome. I route long lengths of timber, the cut to length, rather than fiddle with many short pieces. Planning is essential as is dust extraction for this joint.



This should be automatic for any project.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lex

Here's a tool/fixture that will take that part (setup blocks) out very easy,one set up fixture for almost all.. using plywood can be a PITA but with the EZ set it's easy..

Sommerfelds Easy Set Up Jig-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

=========



LexB said:


> Be aware that the setup blocks are only useful if your stock is *exactly* the same thickness as the setup block.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ... I want to thank you for recommending this and their match-height bits to me earlier. I picked up the jig and some of their bits a couple of weeks ago and gave the Easy Set a test with their RP bits, making an off-sized test with some scrap red oak. It came out dead-on, with *no* test-cuts. I've attached a picture of the result. 

Now I can see how straightforward it'd be to apply this to non-matched bits but the matched ones are sweet!

I'm also impressed on being able to quickly dial it in for wood thickness from 23/32 to 1-3/16" thick (in bloody 1/128ths of an inch clicks). Simple and straightforward and its designed for 8 different bit types. I believe this jig is gong to make some of the tougher bit setups a breeze, as I need and am ready to attempt them.

Thanks again for sharing your wisdom, BJ...




bobj3 said:


> Hi Lex
> 
> Here's a tool/fixture that will take that part (setup blocks) out very easy,one set up fixture for almost all.. using plywood can be a PITA but with the EZ set it's easy..
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

You're Very Welcome, it's always fun when it comes out right the 1st.time.

=========



BigJimAK said:


> BJ... I want to thank you for recommending this and their match-height bits to me earlier. I picked up the jig and some of their bits a couple of weeks ago and gave the Easy Set a test with their RP bits, making an off-sized test with some scrap red oak. It came out dead-on, with *no* test-cuts. I've attached a picture of the result.
> 
> Now I can see how straightforward it'd be to apply this to non-matched bits but the matched ones are sweet!
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Surprised the heck outa me!! Kinds like the Katie jig and dovetails first time. Wait! That was *another* of your recommendations!! 

I'm just taking a root beer break from the shop. Time to get back to work!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

hahahahahahahaha

" root beer break " now you got me going,, big cold glass of Dad's root beer and some vanilla ice cream.. and a very long spoon 

======



BigJimAK said:


> Surprised the heck outa me!! Kinds like the Katie jig and dovetails first time. Wait! That was *another* of your recommendations!!
> 
> I'm just taking a root beer break from the shop. Time to get back to work!!


----------



## lpret (Apr 28, 2010)

*Creating setup blocks*

I found this video online tonight searching for a lock miter bit. It might help with the setup blocks, though I cannot say as I haven't tried it... yet.

I cannot post the URL, but if you search for 'using a lock miter' on google videos, the very first link should be: 'Pool Table Build - Part 1 - Using the lock miter bit to create the leg columns'. In there he explaines how to create your own setup blocks.

Only if you don't want to buy or cannot wait for the EZ set.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> hahahahahahahaha
> 
> ...


I didn't have the ice cream but had A&W.. ice cold and poured into a frosted mug... Ya forget just how great it is!! Only thing better would have been the ice cream too..


----------

